# IR Replacement Pump



## yz2009 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a Ingersoll Rand T30 compressor
The pump model number is 2475D5
The pump serial number is T30
It is a 2 stage 5hp 230volt single phase pump

When I got the compressor and changed the oil in the pump there was more water then oil in it. Now when I turn it on it works alright when cold. After running for a minute or two the pump starts to seize up (I'm guessing) you can here the pump starting to struggle and then the belt starts slipping. Im thinking i need to rebuild the pump or get a new one.

When i look online all i see are whole compressors, not just a bare pump. Now my question is can i use any pump that has the same bolt pattern and is of the same specs as i mentioned above? Or do i need to find a new 2474D5 pump?

When i look online ive seen a few bare 2340 model pumps that are of the same specs as mine. Would one of them work? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Just guessing, but as long as it bolts up and has same specs, you should be good to go. 
Don't know where you are at, but I've got a Type 30 (compressor only) I'd let go for cheap.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Mfipk go away spammers are not appreciated here. I wouldn't buy anything from you just because you are spamming this site. Roger


----------

